# 3 Barges Snapper



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

Caught this a few weeks ago at 3 Barges, but WOW--first BIG Snapper. Caught him on a live Pinfish on the bottom. Sabiki right on the spot, caught bait fish and dropped them down. I wish someone had told me this when I first started trying to learn how to fish the Gulf!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm getting sea sick looking at your picture. Here now I feel better.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

sealark said:


> I'm getting sea sick looking at your picture. Here now I feel better.:thumbup::thumbup:


hahahahahah Sealark I though you was a professional fishermen with his sealegs:yes: a little picture should not make you sea sick, :notworthy:but I am gald you fixed it:yes: because I started feeling wossie also :whistling:
Nice catch good looking fish and I will have pictures of mines up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*Snapper*

Nice Snapper!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great job. That's what fishing is all about.:thumbup:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## EASL (Jun 10, 2013)

Max, you cook up Saturdays catch?


----------

